
Are You an Angry Programmer? How to Be Competent and Incompetent Simultaneously - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/the-angry-programmer-52a93bfcbc3c
======
knieveltech
What the hell did I just read?

~~~
teh_klev
I'm asking that same exact question.

~~~
arpa
TL;DR is "don't be just angry about shit other people do", "if you're a pro,
you'll just fix other peoples mistakes and educate them while you're at it
without getting angry", "don't have a circle of like-minded asshats" and "you
yourself are incompetent if you don't do that things" with a sprinkle of
incredibly popular, yet not really valid and reliable
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers%E2%80%93Briggs_Type_Indi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers%E2%80%93Briggs_Type_Indicator#Criticism))
personality model (MBTI) to narrow down the group of "culprits".

It's a rambling mess.

